# Mini Pig Petition! *HELP*



## EquestrianAtHeart (Aug 25, 2014)

First off, I wasn't sure where to post this. It is kind of news in our city so I hope this counts.

My boyfriend and I have been wanting a miniature pig for a long time and we have done a great deal of research. We found out our city does not allow pigs as pets so we contacted the director of housing. He told us that we're welcome to go in front of the housing committee to present our case at their next meeting (September 3rd). We are, of course, going to try.

We've studied other cases like this and found some ideas that will help us out. We have a document where we typed up facts with pictures. We have a local paper petition signed by our surrounding neighbors. We're getting a statement from a nearby vet who treats pigs. We're contacting a couple local animal shelters to see if we can get statements from them. Lastly, we have an online petition that anyone can sign! If you support this petition, PLEASE sign! Each signature helps!

It is on change.org here... 
https://www.change.org/p/city-of-belleville-il-allow-miniature-pigs-as-pets-in-belleville-il

Thank you!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Pigs are social animals and should not be kept on their own. 

You say you've read up on the subject, so I assume you know how big some of these so called "mini" pigs can get?


----------



## Macshadow (Sep 2, 2014)

I am sorry if I sound rude but did you really thought it through and are you sure it's not just a phase and a whim?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

rona said:


> Pigs are social animals and should not be kept on their own.
> 
> You say you've read up on the subject, so I assume you know how big some of these so called "mini" pigs can get?


this.

i dont agree that pigs should be house pets. The thrive much better with outdoor space.


----------

